# Seeking hyena partner for roleplay



## Thebai-pup (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi there. I am currently looking for someone that can play a hyena. If you have a hyena oc or your fursona, or even if you want to play a canon hyena character that works with me. add me on discord or send me a pm here and i will gigve more details and show my characters!

Duka Party Paper Straws#9832


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 5, 2018)

Why specifically a hyena?


----------



## Thebai-pup (Jun 5, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Why specifically a hyena?



i really like hyenas theyre so cute. I just love them! Cant really explain why, i just do. But of course i wouldnt say no to anyone that has a fun idea to play out and isnt a hyena


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh ok thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Thebai-pup (Jun 5, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Oh ok thanks for clearing that up.



Guess im just in that mood lately. Seen so many cute and cool hyena sonas around in art so i guess thats to blame


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 5, 2018)

hiya puppy


----------



## Thebai-pup (Jun 5, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> hiya puppy



Sometimes its worth postin! Hey there!


----------



## Parker Vega (Jun 26, 2018)

Still looking, or found someone?


----------



## Thebai-pup (Jun 26, 2018)

Parker Vega said:


> Still looking, or found someone?


still looking, hit me up


----------

